

Adblock Plus can now prevent Facebook from telling senders you read the message - lettergram
http://venturebeat.com/2014/12/02/adblock-plus-can-now-prevent-facebook-from-telling-senders-you-read-their-message/

======
Blaine0002
This has been available since the feature was implemented into facebook.

